# About to buy an autosleeper clubman



## 109577

Dear motorhomers,
I am thinking about purchasing a 1992 volkswagen clubman GL. Has anyone any hints and tips for when I view? or about using the van?
Thanks
Lem


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Lem,
Welcome to MHF and a wealth of information.

Firstly, I think your choice is brilliant ..... but then I am a VW fanatic :roll: 

What are your requirements regarding using the vehicle?


----------



## CaGreg

hi,
I don't know anything about that particular model but we have an Autosleepers Topaz reg 2001 and it is a great van. From what I have gleaned from this site, Autosleepers is a great brand name, very well appointed etc. 

So good luck with your purchase and many happy miles in it!

Ca


----------



## HODGE

*Autosleeper Clubman*

Hi , we owned a 93 model on VW T 4 chassis , 2.4 diesel AUTOMATIC , until recently , excellent, but 70 mph is maximum ,and auto boxes are "fragile". As a first MH after caravanning, we got the bug and sold the A/S to buy a Hymer Exsis . We sold for £11,200 , but had at least 15 enquirues ( Auto Trader ad)

Hope this helps

Mark and Denise


----------



## geraldandannie

Our Autosleepers Pollensa was an excellent van - great quality fittings and fitment.

We only changed it because we needed a different layout, and we wanted the new Fiat chassis.

Gerald


----------



## 109577

*buying an autosleeper clubman*

thanks for the useful replies,
I was wondering if breakdown assistance should be purchased? also, has anyone fitted reversing sensors or cameras?
Lem


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: buying an autosleeper clubman*



Lem said:


> I was wondering if breakdown assistance should be purchased? also, has anyone fitted reversing sensors or cameras?


Hi Lem

Yes to breakdown assistance. Sometimes, this is included in your insurance. Otherwise, we've got Green Flag - they were very good when we picked up a puncture in France.

I was going to fit a camera, and bought the bits off Ebay, but never really found the need once I'd got used to it. We now have PMRs (Personal Mobile radios), so Annie can look out for my rear end when I'm backing into the garden :wink:

Gerald


----------



## shedbrewer

*AutoSleeper Clubman*

Hi. we bought our A/S Clubman last April and love it,(her ?) to bits, we were dedicated Romahome addicts, having owned 5 over the years, but needed a bit more space. The A/S is gorgeous, well built, beautifully designed,and drives likea dream. However,,,,ours is also a 1994 Model and had only covered 48000 miles,with the last three years only having covered 1000 miles, so the engine needed to be run, consequently we suffered a cracked cylinderhead, resultng in a new engine, they need to be driven, these lovely vehicles,so make sure you have a warranty when you buy your lovely 'lady of the road' but you will love her and have some wonderful holidays with her, as we have, all year round,,,,,,Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: buying an autosleeper clubman*



geraldandannie said:


> . . . Annie can look out for my rear end when I'm backing into the garden :wink:
> Gerald


A woman's work is never done, eh Annie!!

One tip whether or not you do fit a reversing camera Lem. Be aware of the top of the van. It's not only bollards you need to avoid - low branches and the gutter on the front porch are also traps for the unwary.  

Cheers


----------



## vardy

More autosleepers - yippee! There's also a very good club. Not web site such as this. but hot on the rallies and help. Still well linked to the manufacturer, who are involved. www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk


----------



## 1302

We love our Autosleeper Trooper - its a 1993 J plate VW T4 and its got 67000 on the clock. Get breakdown cover - We have been draggged back from near Luton after the coil pack broke (yours wont have a coil pack as its diesel - but lets face it these are nearly 15 years old)

Since the CP failure we took it rioght down into France last year with no worries whatsoever.

Autosleepers are great well made campers. They hold the value too


----------

